# Rancher 420 wheels?



## cwm9805 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a 2010 420 rancher EFI with a 2" lift and I recently got to EPI comp clutch kit and I wondering how big of tires I can ride? I have 26 mudlighta on there and I was just wanting to go to the outlaws and I was just wanting to know how big I could go withought my tires stopping in the thick stuff.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

My old 420 couldn't turn 28 swampfox plus in the thick stuff and they r not near as aggressive as laws. I had some 28 laws on for a short period but never hit the thick stuff b4 a buddy bought them from me but they seemed ok in ur common hole 

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

If you consistently ride in extremely thick peanut butter mud, I'd say 27" skinny/wide Outlaws, if you only find thick mud every now and then go for the 28x9.5s on all 4s.


----------

